# Time trial Virgin!



## Justinslow (15 Apr 2015)

Tomorrow night I shall be participating in my first TT, 10 mile local course, not too hilly. 
I've practiced the course twice last year, first attempt when I got my roadie and started cycling (since childhood) in August - 33 mins, second attempt in September, just over 30 mins, so progress was made. 
My bike is the Ventura CP50 from Argos which I picked up in the sale for £400, I've fitted tri bars........and that's pretty much it! I'm not expecting to pull up any trees competing with full on TT bikes but if I can get a sub 30 min ride I will be happy, KOM on that course is 22.28. 
I must admit I'm slightly nervous.


----------



## jazzkat (15 Apr 2015)

Just do your best and enjoy it (if that's the right phrase) 
I always found myself thinking why am I doing this to my self but then after I'd finished wanting to do it again
Good luck and remember you are only racing yourself.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (15 Apr 2015)

Be prepared for just how addictive this can become


----------



## DCLane (15 Apr 2015)

Enjoy; I'm doing my first 10 mile TT in May - then a 15, 25 and 50 - all the ones my club has prizes for


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Tomorrow night I shall be participating in my first TT, 10 mile local course, not too hilly.
> I've practiced the course twice last year, first attempt when I got my roadie and started cycling (since childhood) in August - 33 mins, second attempt in September, just over 30 mins, so progress was made.
> My bike is the Ventura CP50 from Argos which I picked up in the sale for £400, I've fitted tri bars........and that's pretty much it! I'm not expecting to pull up any trees competing with full on TT bikes but if I can get a sub 30 min ride I will be happy, KOM on that course is 22.28.
> I must admit I'm slightly nervous.


Good luck and have fun . I went to one last week but wasn't able to ride as it was fully booked . Everyone was friendly and keen , I even picked up a few tips from someone else not able to ride as we watched people .


----------



## Justinslow (15 Apr 2015)

A couple of my mates have done it the last couple of years and there's another lad like me first timer, quite a commitment as I think it's pretty much every week now untill Autumn using 4 courses. My mates are PB 26mins and 27 mins so that's really where I'm aiming! I've only just started using the TT bars and they take a bit of getting used to, flat out down a hill for instance, and I can't seem to keep my arms in the position for long periods as they sort of go numb, just not used to the position I guess. Be interesting what the turnout is like, pretty good weather and all that.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Good luck and have fun . I went to one last week but wasn't able to ride as it was fully booked . Everyone was friendly and keen , I even picked up a few tips from someone else not able to ride as we watched people .


Hadn't even considered that it might be too busy.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Apr 2015)

If you have an iphone give this app a go ... https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bike-fast-fit/id710935084?mt=8 It could put you in a better position or at least help you out with what you are doing .


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> I must admit I'm slightly nervous.



The first time I did a TT I was so nervous I pulled the straps on my brand new pointy helmet too hard and ripped the seams away from the joins! 

And when the starter let go of my bike I forgot to pedal and very nearly fell off into the gutter. 

But, apart from those minor blips and also the 10 miles of pure unadulterated agony, everything else was fine!


----------



## Justinslow (16 Apr 2015)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> The first time I did a TT I was so nervous I pulled the straps on my brand new pointy helmet too hard and ripped the seams away from the joins!
> 
> And when the starter let go of my bike I forgot to pedal and very nearly fell off into the gutter.
> 
> But, apart from those minor blips and also the 10 miles of pure unadulterated agony, everything else was fine!


I'll try to remember to stay calm, my heart rate is increasing just thinking about tonight!


----------



## Sharky (16 Apr 2015)

Good luck and that comment about it being addictive - rubbish. I started in '67 and I could easily give it up if I wanted to. 

Cheers
Keith


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2015)

Yer, just go out and give it a go. It's tempting to offer all sorts of advice such as, " pace the first half and race the second half " but until you've experienced one or two for yourself, all the wisdom in the world won't make a blind bit of difference to how you do or the way you do it.

And, if someone's taking photographs, smile as nonchalantly as you can; then inform everyone back at HQ that tonight was just a training run, and your main goal this season is the Budapest 10 mile handicap in late October.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Apr 2015)

Well ?


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2015)

Yeh , come on !!!!


----------



## palinurus (16 Apr 2015)

*drums fingers*


----------



## Justinslow (16 Apr 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Well ?



Ha ha yes, ok,
27 riders, about normal they tell me, no problems getting a start, everyone really friendly. 
Rode the 4 miles or so to the event and then another 4 or so as a bit of a warm up after signing on and to kill a bit of time them back to the meeting point for my start number which was "12". I thought I'd be one of the first to go being a noob thinking the fast boys/girls would be starting later so everyone gets back in good time. Anyway, started 12 with all manner of pukka TT bikes around me (and some "standard" roadies aswell) and thought I was going to get passed frequently!
Waiting for the countdown wasn't really sure what to expect and then we were off! Probably started a bit too quick (for me) but like others have said it's so hard to pace yourself from a standing start when you've been hanging around for 10 minutes or so them suddenly you're into it.
Got about a mile into it and was thinking "what the hell am I doing" blowing hard. But started to relax after that and it got less tortuous! 
Half way still nobody had come past and I hadn't looked behind. Rounding the roundabout which marked half way you're then facing the riders behind you, so you can see how close they are. Two were pretty close and it was only two that came past the whole way. The return trip was into a headwind - not too bad but bad enough when you're flagging, pushed on as hard as I could and made it back! 
My throat was sore, nose running, eyes watering, almost felt like my throat was bleeding, legs not too bad, just exhausted. 
Overall pretty pleased with my time strava saying 28.35 which beats my September practice time by a couple of minutes and a similar time to my mates, but there were some proper quick people there, they just come past and disappear! 
At the time I wasn't sure if I enjoyed it or not as it hurt.......a lot, but looking back now, sat at home, yes definitely enjoyed it. It's a weird feeling, it's bloody horrible but it's also bloody brilliant! 
Oh and the Argos Ventura didn't let me down and held it's head high yet again, will post my official time and where I came out of 27 when they are on the club site.
https://www.strava.com/activities/286691220


----------



## Justinslow (16 Apr 2015)

Sorry, like writing an essay, and kids to put to bed, wife to argue with etc etc.........


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Apr 2015)




----------



## Justinslow (16 Apr 2015)

My official time 28.42
I was 19th out of 27. 
And the fastest time was 23.03


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2015)

Get on , well done !


----------



## Justinslow (17 Apr 2015)

My welcome home from the kids, they came to the course which runs not far from our house to give me some cheery waves when I went past!






And the bike as raced.






Not exactly time trial equipment!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Apr 2015)

Well done.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Apr 2015)

Nice one


----------



## Freds Dad (17 Apr 2015)

That's a great achievement. Not something I fancy doing but I do see a lot of races round where I live and like you say they pass you and they're gone into the distance.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Apr 2015)

Very well done, as others have said, it can get addictive but it doesn't matter how experienced you are everyone I know still suffers from nerves before the start. Dr_pink is beginning her 8th year of tt'ing and is a bag of nerves beforehand, she did her first of the season last week, a 9.8 mile hilly, you would have thought it was for a gold medal! Anyway she did 24.10 which was a 7 second pb and that was the first competitive outing of the year so it bodes well.
Sometimes when you are feeling rubbish before the event you do your best time, so unless you are really unwell give it a crack, you never know.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Apr 2015)

Thanks for all the encouragement! 
It really is great that you can turn up with what you've got in a kind of "run what you brung" way.
Obviously I joined my local club which runs the TT's back in the winter, and paid my £45 for the seasons TT's, that's one every Thursday until late August (not sure I'm going to make it to every one though). And like I said, everybody I spoke to were very friendly and offering advice and tales of their first (slow) TT.
I now have a problem, I feel the need to spend money on decent kit!
Must not spend
Must not spend
Must not spend


----------



## Citius (17 Apr 2015)

Spend the money on a coaching plan..


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Apr 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## palinurus (17 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Probably started a bit too quick


 
_Everyone_ does that for the first few, it's almost impossible not to.


----------



## palinurus (17 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> it's bloody horrible but it's also bloody brilliant!


 
Uh huh. Yup.


----------



## Sharky (17 Apr 2015)

I think you might need to change your front tyre to a red one to match the rear and replace the pedals with red ones as well. This will make you a lot quicker.

Cheers and well done
Keith


----------



## palinurus (17 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> It really is great that you can turn up with what you've got in a kind of "run what you brung" way.


 
Although I haven't done it for a couple of years that's why I liked it. I did have a TT bike but before that I used all manner of bikes. Also sometimes a pro cyclist will show up at your local 10 and they eat the same cake and drink the same tea as everyone else.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Apr 2015)

Sharky said:


> I think you might need to change your front tyre to a red one to match the rear and replace the pedals with red ones as well. This will make you a lot quicker.
> 
> Cheers and well done
> Keith


Funnily enough I have thought about changing the tyres - standard zaffiro on the front and a rubino on the back (pumped up to 120 psi though) Together with the R501 wheelset, not the quickest wheel combo out there! But yes more red needed!
My mate with full on TT bike and kit was 12 seconds quicker.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Apr 2015)

Your Mate has probably paid £1500 to gain about 12 seconds on you. You already have the clip on bars, other cheaper ways to go faster in no particular order skinsuit, shoe covers and an aero helmet. Free gains whip you bottle cages and bottles of before you race.Most important thing though is to do a bit of training and you will reap the rewards.


----------



## oldroadman (17 Apr 2015)

Sort out the saddle angle. that's simply awful, and you will be losing power pushing/holding your bodyweight in any sort of reasonable position. Drrop front is one thing, but that looks like (wait for it) a novice triathlon competitors idea of how a saddle should be set. Ask the local club for help. Or send a few pennies on a proper bike fit. It WILL make a difference.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Sort out the saddle angle. that's simply awful, and you will be losing power pushing/holding your bodyweight in any sort of reasonable position. Drrop front is one thing, but that looks like (wait for it) a novice triathlon competitors idea of how a saddle should be set. Ask the local club for help. Or send a few pennies on a proper bike fit. It WILL make a difference.


Yes I knew someone would mention it! Yes it does look a little low on the front, that's just how I had it set for general road riding to stop my mans bits hurting. Definitely haven't adjusted it for time trialing, if anything, a couple of weeks ago I raised the bars about 1.5cm to make it more comfy. I need to sort out my position asap.


----------



## Justinslow (17 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Your Mate has probably paid £1500 to gain about 12 seconds on you. You already have the clip on bars, other cheaper ways to go faster in no particular order skinsuit, shoe covers and an aero helmet. Free gains whip you bottle cages and bottles of before you race.Most important thing though is to do a bit of training and you will reap the rewards.


Yep got the shoe covers and the bars, but that's it. Will stick with what I've got for now and just try to get stronger!
I took a bottle as I thought I would need a drink but I hardly had any time to drink and could barely get any down anyway as I was breathing so hard. Won't bother next time.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Apr 2015)

The S-Works Evade is quite a nice aero/ road bike helmet rather than buying a dedicated helmet . I have no idea if its held in high regard on the TT scene though .


----------



## oldroadman (18 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Yes I knew someone would mention it! Yes it does look a little low on the front, that's just how I had it set for general road riding to stop my mans bits hurting. Definitely haven't adjusted it for time trialing, if anything, a couple of weeks ago I raised the bars about 1.5cm to make it more comfy. I need to sort out my position asap.


If your "bits" are hurting, you may be sitting too high. Think about a different saddle, possibly with a centre cut out. Have a chat with the club riders you know, take a bit of advice from the old stagers, they usually know a thing or ninety-nine. You'll be OK, just takes time to adjust your body to the stresses of trying to go a bit faster than it wants to!


----------



## Justinslow (19 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> If your "bits" are hurting, you may be sitting too high. Think about a different saddle, possibly with a centre cut out. Have a chat with the club riders you know, take a bit of advice from the old stagers, they usually know a thing or ninety-nine. You'll be OK, just takes time to adjust your body to the stresses of trying to go a bit faster than it wants to!



Levelled out my saddle and gave it a run today, within about 2 miles realised things were not good so stopped, dropped the saddle height by around 5 or 6mm. Things improved dramatically and was able to complete the rest of my 70 mile ride without so much as un clipping, didn't stop at all. Obviously things still got a little un comfy but not enough to have to stop!
Top advice #oldroadman, thanks, sometimes you overlook the simple stuff.
https://www.strava.com/activities/288288981


----------



## oldroadman (20 Apr 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Levelled out my saddle and gave it a run today, within about 2 miles realised things were not good so stopped, dropped the saddle height by around 5 or 6mm. Things improved dramatically and was able to complete the rest of my 70 mile ride without so much as un clipping, didn't stop at all. Obviously things still got a little un comfy but not enough to have to stop!
> Top advice #oldroadman, thanks, sometimes you overlook the simple stuff.
> https://www.strava.com/activities/288288981


Good man, just take a little time to adjust to the new saddle height. You may now need to lower the bars a little to even things out. Important thing is to make only one alteration at a time. In case you missed it, I'll repeat some advice on saddle height. Measure inside leg (bare feet) crotch to floor. Record result. Multiply by 0.883. Check the distance from centre of bottom bracket axle to top of saddle. This is a basic adjustment. There are others as well, this one worked for a multiple TdF winner, one Bernard Hinault, so it's sound. It always worked for me with minor tweaks. Only adjust minimally once you are sure the basic is comfortable. make sure you sit in the saddle in normal riding, not on the peak. Adjust little by little until it's right. Don't forget, one thing at a time, try out, if OK settle for a few rides then try the next thing. You'll get there and the pleasure and performance will be all the better for it. Remember, in competition it never gets easier, you just get faster! Roulez bien, mon brave.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Good man, just take a little time to adjust to the new saddle height. You may now need to lower the bars a little to even things out. Important thing is to make only one alteration at a time. In case you missed it, I'll repeat some advice on saddle height. Measure inside leg (bare feet) crotch to floor. Record result. Multiply by 0.883. Check the distance from centre of bottom bracket axle to top of saddle. This is a basic adjustment. There are others as well, this one worked for a multiple TdF winner, one Bernard Hinault, so it's sound. It always worked for me with minor tweaks. Only adjust minimally once you are sure the basic is comfortable. make sure you sit in the saddle in normal riding, not on the peak. Adjust little by little until it's right. Don't forget, one thing at a time, try out, if OK settle for a few rides then try the next thing. You'll get there and the pleasure and performance will be all the better for it. Remember, in competition it never gets easier, you just get faster! Roulez bien, mon brave.


Cushty! It's definitely heading in the right direction, and yes was considering dropping the bars a similar amount, they are right at the top of their adjustment at present, so have room to lower them. I may even be able to lower the saddle a touch more but didn't want to make a big adjustment in one go. Will give it a look over next time I take the bike out and do all the measurements. 
Mange tout, mange tout!


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Apr 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Good man, just take a little time to adjust to the new saddle height. You may now need to lower the bars a little to even things out. Important thing is to make only one alteration at a time. In case you missed it, I'll repeat some advice on saddle height. Measure inside leg (bare feet) crotch to floor. Record result. Multiply by 0.883. Check the distance from centre of bottom bracket axle to top of saddle. This is a basic adjustment. There are others as well, this one worked for a multiple TdF winner, one Bernard Hinault, so it's sound. It always worked for me with minor tweaks. Only adjust minimally once you are sure the basic is comfortable. make sure you sit in the saddle in normal riding, not on the peak. Adjust little by little until it's right. Don't forget, one thing at a time, try out, if OK settle for a few rides then try the next thing. You'll get there and the pleasure and performance will be all the better for it. Remember, in competition it never gets easier, you just get faster! Roulez bien, mon brave.



As you rotate the pelvis forward, the hips are lifted, as such most saddle height guides end up with saddle too height in very aggressive riding positions (had the saddle sores to prove it ), especially if you use a dedicated TT saddle that shifts the load away from your soft bits, hah. 

Also saddle height can have significant aero and power impacts so it's well worth testing various heights to find the one that lets you go fastest (note: aim for fastest, not most aero or most powerful, you are ranked on time not CdA or W!)


----------



## Justinslow (21 Apr 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> As you rotate the pelvis forward, the hips are lifted, as such most saddle height guides end up with saddle too height in very aggressive riding positions (had the saddle sores to prove it ), especially if you use a dedicated TT saddle that shifts the load away from your soft bits, hah.
> 
> Also saddle height can have significant aero and power impacts so it's well worth testing various heights to find the one that lets you go fastest (note: aim for fastest, not most aero or most powerful, you are ranked on time not CdA or W!)


Thanks, more top advice. 
I'm just an amateur on an amateurs bike playing at it really, but yes I would like to do the best I possibly can with the bike and body that I've got!
Time trial no.2 on Thursday - 8 miles this time.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Apr 2015)

Second TT completed last night, shorter 8 mile route.
Was no.18 this time so did a warm up, came back, still several riders lining up so did another short warm up ride, approaching the start realised I was next as there was a vacant spot next to the starter! It was in the minute countdown when I rolled up, won't cut it so fine next time.
Hard outbound into the wind, felt like how could I possibly keep this up for the duration, again blowing hard. Settled down and just pushed everywhere, hard as I could. 
22.12 time
14th out of 25 starters
Quickest time was 18.56 on proper kit!
https://www.strava.com/activities/291207432
Very pleased with that!


----------



## Justinslow (24 Apr 2015)

Forgot to say, actually caught and passed no. 16, my pleasure evaporating quickly when I realised he was probably 20+ years my senior and riding a very retro racer, and then in turn I was very quickly passed myself by no.20 (the eventual quickest guy) who just cleared off.
My point is I realise the placings don't matter, it's all about improving your own times at my level, but it's nice to know I'm not completely embarrassing myself with pitifully slow times.

Edit, and everybody really friendly and approachable, I had a good chat with the quickest guy, who was telling me it's taken 5 years to get to his level and get the kit that he's got, and that he was slower than me when he started! He was also telling me about interval training, which I need to look into as I know nothing about it.


----------



## Cuchilo (24 Apr 2015)

Interval training is when you drink beer and watch tv . Maybe look online for tips on how to be fast . I'm getting quite good at it 
Seriously though . There seems to be a few training methods that involve a world of pain  I think the sufferfest downloads give a pretty good interval work out on the turbo trainer but you can get free ones on you tube . Or just go out and ride like you stole it for 2 mins and then get your breath back and do it again .


----------



## Justinslow (30 Apr 2015)

At the risk of this thread getting a bit boring.
Third time trial tonight, 8.1 miles 22.28, (quickest time 19.59) 9th out of 18 (21 starters 3 DNF's) #crackedthetop10!
Ok dwindling field and sketchy conditions, roads wet and dry. With my crappy treaded road tyres on though I felt ok.
Still using the R501 wheelset as I wanted to get a base time on all four courses before I switch to my new Superstar wheels and racier tyres.
Next week is a hilly 13 mile route so will switch wheels after that.





https://www.strava.com/activities/295515905


----------



## Benbeckid (1 May 2015)

Just keep chipping away at it. Work on your fitness first before you buy the gear. Start some spinning classes which will help. Then invest in clip on tri bars, aero lid and maybe a set of 50mm wheels if affordable (try45s from quest which will be much cheaper) other than that good luck but enjoy it


----------



## Justinslow (21 May 2015)

Second attempt tonight on one of the 8 mile courses, managed to beat my time by 1.09, so pretty pleased with that. Still only finished 16th out of 26, but was talking to a guy on a lovely s works which would have cost over £6000 including the wheels when new  (he got it secondhand), I may be slightly out of my depth here on the Ventura!
https://www.strava.com/activities/308986620
My time was 21.03 and the quickest was 18.27 on pukka kit (and a good rider)


----------



## Justinslow (28 May 2015)

Second TT on the local club 10 course tonight, was a little breezy and didn't feel great, still recovering from a "dad's football match" last Friday whereby I was stiff as a board and hurt my ribs. Anyway, turned up with no prep, just being doing some stretches over the past few days, hadn't even touched my bike since last Thursday.
Only managed to PB the course and beat my first official TT time by 2.09 with a 26.33 (although I had managed a 27.03 in a practice run a few weeks ago) quickest time was 22.51, and I finished 15th out of 28. Just goes to show sometimes even when you feel a bit rubbish you can still do it!
Must be my new wheels


----------



## e-rider (28 May 2015)

if you train more you will go faster, if you buy all the expensive kit you will go faster; at some point you will stop getting faster, and you will never be as fast as Wiggins - that is basically the road you are on!


----------



## Justinslow (29 May 2015)

e-rider said:


> if you train more you will go faster, if you buy all the expensive kit you will go faster; at some point you will stop getting faster, and you will never be as fast as Wiggins - that is basically the road you are on!


Early stages for me, so still taking big chunks off my times, but yes you're right, will soon be reaching a plateau I'm sure.
Was talking to a guy last night with a skin suit, he reckoned that was saving 20 seconds on the 10. So I guess if you want to go really fast you need to spend the money.


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jun 2015)

An extract from our local club monthly newsletter (including typos)

Ashton Dyson and Dave Crisp are also in the same ball (cycle?) park, so it’s certainly going to get interesting later on especially with in some great improvements by Trevor Pillet, Dan Upton and newcomer Justin Bellwood snapping at their heels.

Made the press - I'm famous!


----------



## Justinslow (29 Aug 2015)

So my clubs TT season is at an end. I completed every week bar one which was cancelled due to adverse weather (heavy rain) and one where I marshalled (which every rider did through the season).
The points are worked out on this basis -




So the championship is not necessarily the fastest rider that wins but the one that improves the most through the season.
I started off as hard as I could and improved every week on each of the four courses as I got fitter and better at TT ing, and making small improvements to my bike and kit.
The up shot of all this is I managed to take the lead in the championship with one round remaining and hold to it to the end even though in the last round I got a puncture and DNF'd as my closest rivals did not score many points either.
So my first TT season had a happy ending! I've enjoyed it immensely and there's been a great feel to Thursday nights with a good bunch of people and great craic. I've improved my riding and had a "third" place on the night together with several "fifths" all on a rather un fancied "Argos Ventura CP50" (with a few mods) proving you don't need to spend "squillions" to go racing (at a club level).


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2015)

Its probably similar at other clubs but mine operate a scratch and a handicap race based on your 8 best rides; I was 7th in the Scratch and 3rd in the handicap. Three were cancelled due to roadworks (I did another club's tt two of the times ) and I was stuck in the office once. We only have one marshal though and the other club has none (it could do with at least four ). Our club tt's are finished but that other club has one more and I've entered an open next Saturday. Took over a minute and a half off my opening tt and 61s off my pb by adding a forward seatpost and adding tt bars with bar end shifters and going back to 53/39 from a compact (last years pb was set with a 52/38 but it was changed for a 50/34 for Liege-Bastogne-Liege). Went for a bike fit, I think its faster but I've not had ideal conditions to find out. Although I've been happy with this year, next year I think I'm going further down that slippery slope and ordering a TT frame  and try to knock a few more secs off; I may also do more marshalled and faster open courses.


----------



## Justinslow (1 Sep 2015)

A couple of shots from the penultimate round.




And this one which I'm afraid is not so sharp.


----------

